

Ask HN: Heroku style, Linux Distro - obilgic

Is there any kind of linux distro which includes everything to deploy your rails application?.<p>All-in-one,
deploy-ready,
standardized,
easy-to-scale,
well designed file structure
======
madhouse
I was under the impression that Ruby people prefer their gems over distros
packaging those same things. Judging by the stance a lot of rubists took
against Debian and Ubuntu, it would be a safe bet to say that a distro you
describe cannot really exist.

------
spooneybarger
you really dont need a distro for that, you can just whip up a chef, puppet or
pallet recipe and away you go...

------
nolite
can't recommend one in particular, but check some Amazon EC2 images.. someone
has probably whipped one up

~~~
obilgic
<http://ec2onrails.rubyforge.org/>

EC2 on Rails is an Ubuntu Linux server image for Amazon’s EC2 hosting service
that’s ready to run a standard Ruby on Rails application with little or no
customization. It’s a Ruby on Rails virtual appliance.

~~~
samratjp
When I was doing my homework for deploying to EC2, I came across that and
would highly recommend against it! For one thing, it's main committer is out
of the picture and have yet to find a good branch with Rails 3 support.

I'd recommend looking into Rubber (<https://github.com/wr0ngway/rubber/wiki>)
and Maestro (<https://github.com/bploetz/maestro>)

------
ygd
Adding to this, is there any easy way to set up a git deployment architecture
on your own server?

~~~
nolite
check this out.. heroku-like deployment. The concept is simple enough to hack
to your own needs

[http://remi.org/2010/01/03/phd_passenger-based_heroku-
like_d...](http://remi.org/2010/01/03/phd_passenger-based_heroku-
like_deployment)

<https://github.com/remi/phd>

<https://github.com/remi/pushand>

